# Big Buddha Cheese and Martian mean green



## Eskimojones23 (Aug 4, 2007)

Big buddha cheese won the cannabis cup last year. But i hear its does not have the real uk cheese strain a fake .  anyone have any feedback on this strain i'll trust the judges on this one then.:ignore: 
Also the Martian Mean green DNA strain sounds insane G-13haze x sharksbreath.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 4, 2007)

Eskimojones23 said:
			
		

> Martian Mean green DNA strain sounds insane


 
Say that 5 times, real fast. hehe


----------

